#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Τουριστικές εγκαταστάσεις

## takis4437

καλημέρα σας
Προκειται να μετατρέψω ηδη εκδοθείσα οικ. άδεια από κατοικία σε τουριστικά επιπλωμένα διαμερίσματα.
Το ακίνητο βρίσκεται σε περιοχή ΖΟΕ με στοιχείο Γ4 αλλά απο τις γενικές διατάξεις επιτρέπονται οι τουριστικές εγκαταστάσεις αφού βρίσκεται σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 1000 μ. απο τον αιγιαλό.
Με ποιούς όρους δόμησης θα εκδώσω την οικ. αδεια?

----------

